

‘New’ Demonoid D2.vu Quickly Shutdown For Hosting Malware - bichiliad
http://torrentfreak.com/new-demonoid-d2-vu-quickly-shutdown-for-hosting-malware-130508/
Text from an email that was sent out:<p>"Dear Demonoid Community Member,<p>We have all read the same news stories: The Demonoid servers shut down and seized in the Ukraine. The Demonoid admin team detained in Mexico. The demonoid.me domain snatched and put up for sale. The Demonoid trackers back online in Hong Kong, but then disappearing.<p>We all wanted to believe that Demonoid would be resurrected once again; but it seems that these events have spelled the end of Demonoid as we have always known it. We all waited to see if Demonoid would return, though its now clear that this time its really gone.<p>Now for some good news: The heart and soul of Demonoid lives on!
Through an amazing sequence of unlikely events, the data on those Ukrainian servers has made its way into the safe hands of members of our community and has now been re-launched as d2.vu<p>Invitations to return are being sent out only to existing Demonoid members, which is the reason you have received this email. For the foreseeable future d2.vu will remain a semi-private site and no new invitations to join will be issued until we are certain that the system is stable. To login, click here and authenticate using your old Demonoid username and password.<p>Demonoid may be gone, but the community lives on at d2! Welcome home!<p>Sincerely,
admin"
======
paragonbliss
[http://torrentfreak.com/new-demonoid-d2-vu-quickly-
shutdown-...](http://torrentfreak.com/new-demonoid-d2-vu-quickly-shutdown-for-
hosting-malware-130508/)

------
stfu
I'm kinda still missing Demonoid. Was somewhat like a very helpful buddy over
all these years

------
dregin
... and immediately falls over!

